# Aquilla Lake, 2-28-14



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

A bit tardy, but thought I'd post my quick trip from Friday. Fished Aquilla for the first time, and I must say it is a beautiful little late, all natural. 12-14" of ice. Fishing was a bit slow but I had a great time with a bluebird sky. Six perch from noon to 3:30pm. 3 on tip-ups (minows), 3 on rods (2 on a deadstick minnow and hook, 1 on a slender spoon w/minnow head). All between 7 and 11 inches. Most closer to 7... Fished the break by the beach.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a great summer lake to. No pike on tip ups or you ran them all deeper?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buddachiefer (Jan 17, 2013)

Was out there yesterday mixed bag gills,crappies,bass,perch and cats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

I ran tip-ups from 4 to 12 fow, mostly in the 7-9 fow range. I've heard of 20 year old reports of pike there, but wasn't sure if they were still around. I've never actually caught one in ohio!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We get a few this tomorrow of year and ice off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. I don't think I saw any reports on Aquilla this year.
Might give it shot next day or two.
If you like Aquilla, you could also check out Bass Lake right down the road.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Never caught anything at bass lake. Heard it was good. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Can you ice fish bass lake without a permit? I know in the open-water season it does, and by boat only. I've never been, but always wanted.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can ice fish there. You need to pull a permit just like boating in the summer.
I caught some gills, crappie and perch there early in the season.
They were all small though.
Nice lake, but it sure seems like all the fish are rather small there.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

You have to have a permit to park but it is easy for Bass Lake and you can print it out online.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone happen to find a chair this week or last?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Anyone happen to find a chair this week or last?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sorry, I didn't see a chair.


----------

